
Valdimir Lenin on Late Stage Capitalism - hacknat
https://www.marxists.org/archive/lenin/works/1920/jul/x03.htm
======
hacknat
I posted this not to advocate for Communism at all (I have a nice job in tech,
and I don't want to to be subject to the reprisals that so marked the
Communist take over of the Russian economy). However, the analysis is spot on.

------
unstatusthequo
TLDR? Man that’s a hefty article, especially on mobile!

